# My tortoise making a little popping sound when breathing



## Laura1412 (Mar 1, 2017)

Please can I ask you your advise regaurding my Russian tortoise Clyde he as been active and eating well also plenty of wee and pooping daily however today he has not come out of his hide box for the first time in months he is just sleeping iv took the lid of the box and can hear him making a little popping sound while breathing there is no discharge or bubbles from noes his eyes not running but a little white puffy on the lids he lives in a wooden table with a plexiglass top which has got a hole cut out with the bulb heat bulb is above my temps are with temp gun on the substrate under basking spot 35/36c middle enclosure 30.5c cool end 25.1c and night around 19/20c my humidity gauge is reading 48% but the substrate feel really dry I usually mist the subrate daily but this did not seem to work so on Friday I poured about a pint of warm water in and mixed it with my hand the substrate felt moist but not wet the humidity then went upto 75% but after 2 hours gradually creeping back down to 50% i noticed the pooping sound around a week ago when I take him out enclosure to soak but he as not been unwell or no signs of being un well what should I do shall I take him to vet to be checked please advise welcome


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2017)

You need to not let temps get low when there is wet/humid conditions. For now, until the noise goes away and he's back to normal, raise the temps to 80F day and night except the basking temp. Once normal again, do not let the temps drop below 75F


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 1, 2017)

My Clyde as got up a lot later then normal but he has come out and sat under his light these are pics of my Clyde eyes and also of the thermometers I'm using to monitor white one the probe is in his hide box and the black in his enclosure the humidity is back reading low again and I only misted this morning he as also been to his food slate and eaten on 2 occasions


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 2, 2017)

My enclosure now the che in n my Clyde hiding in his living lettuce


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 2, 2017)

My Clyde tried to get a video of the poping I no there is noise in background but can hear the poping if listen good


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 2, 2017)

My enclosure


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 4, 2017)

Is this the bedding


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 6, 2017)

Humidity sensor


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 16, 2017)

Is this safe to use for my tortoise substrate as I can't get peat moss over here


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Mar 16, 2017)

When my Cherryhead Rowan got pneumonia, he didn't have any bubbles or discharge coming from his nose. But he was less active and doing a little squeaking. I thought the activity decrease was due to the onset of cooler weather. The only reason I found out he was sick was because he got blood drawn at his annual checkup. 

What is your gut feeling about this? You know your tortoise better than anyone.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't let his temperatures get below 27 Celsius at that humidity level.


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 16, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Don't let his temperatures get below 27 Celsius at that humidity level.


I'm not to sure he seems ok in himself other then this little popping sound I can't hear it all the time some days it's there clear then next day I can't hear it I am keepin my temps up how long was ur tort squeaking with out any other symptoms for


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 17, 2017)

Enlosure @wellington


----------



## Laura1412 (Mar 17, 2017)

My thermostat


----------



## Laura1412 (Apr 13, 2017)

Pics


----------



## Laura1412 (Apr 13, 2017)

Probe


----------

